# Too much substrate?



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

I was reading some guides on how to set up an aquascape, and I noticed in one of them it mentioned that it's bad to have too much substrate because you can get bad bacteria and such in the deeper levels. On the other hand, I heard planted tanks recommend having 3" of substrate to allow the best root growth and ease of planting... 

My 75 gallon is currently being dry started to let my foreground plants grow in, but I have 3" in the front of the tank and it slopes up to 5" in the back. Is that too much substrate? Is it worth uprooting my 3 weeks of root growth in my foreground to pull out 2" of substrate everywhere?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

luananeko said:


> I was reading some guides on how to set up an aquascape, and I noticed in one of them it mentioned that it's bad to have too much substrate because you can get bad bacteria and such in the deeper levels. On the other hand, I heard planted tanks recommend having 3" of substrate to allow the best root growth and ease of planting...
> 
> My 75 gallon is currently being dry started to let my foreground plants grow in, but I have 3" in the front of the tank and it slopes up to 5" in the back. Is that too much substrate? Is it worth uprooting my 3 weeks of root growth in my foreground to pull out 2" of substrate everywhere?


Hello luan...

I don't see a problem with deep substrate. I have quite a bit in my large, planted tanks and haven't had any problems. I follow a sound tank management routine and change out half the water in the tanks every week and the water chemistry is stable. That's the most important thing for a successful aquarium. I'd leave things as they are and do the large, weekly water changes once the tank is set up.

B


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

Phew, good to know. I'm aiming for a medium/high light with high tech tank, so I'll need to be doing alot of water changes anyways


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A 5 inch substrate is fine. What happens if your substate level is too deep is that there is no O2 at the lower levels and rotting organic matter forms H2S. The amount of H2S formed is usually small and some is comsumed by bacteria in the upper O2 rich layers. One way around this H2S formation is to use an Under Gravel Filter. The roots of growing plants also help to get O2 to your lower levels. Another way to introduce O2 to your lower levels is to do periodic Gravel Vacuming, avoiding root zones.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

NeonShark666 said:


> A 5 inch substrate is fine. What happens if your substate level is too deep is that there is no O2 at the lower levels and rotting organic matter forms H2S. The amount of H2S formed is usually small and some is comsumed by bacteria in the upper O2 rich layers. One way around this H2S formation is to use an Under Gravel Filter. The roots of growing plants also help to get O2 to your lower levels. Another way to introduce O2 to your lower levels is to do periodic Gravel Vacuming, avoiding root zones.


Ahhh ok, that makes sense! Undergravel filter is pretty much not an option for me since most plants don't seem to like them, plus I already have my substrate in. If I was going that far to avoid the H2S I'd just take out some substrate rather than trying to yank everything up for a UGF  I'll stick to the gravel vacuuming for now until the tank is nice and grown in enough that the plant roots have a chance to get deep enough. Thanks!


----------

